# Cómo reconocer AFT de un TV



## frankie4 (Ago 13, 2007)

Hola gente. He cambiado el sintonizador de un televisor y no logro hacer que los canales aparezcan donde deben, es decir en la posición donde debieran estar. Me han sugerido que ajuste el AFT para corregir las frecuencias, pero no tengo idea de cómo reconocerlo...Debería estar cerca del sintonizador? Por favor ayuda! Gracias!!!!


----------



## zopilote (Ago 14, 2007)

Sin que menciones la marca ni el modelo no puedo adivinar de que TV estas hablando.


----------



## frankie4 (Ago 14, 2007)

Perdona, se trata de un Noblex 29TC699.


----------



## farzy (Ago 14, 2007)

AFT: Control automático de frecuencia de sintonía.
                                o
CAFF: control automatico de frecuencia y fase.

se encuentra entre el diferenciador y drive horizontal, recibe 2 señales: una dentada (diente de sierra y otra rectangular.

es un tanto complicado sino tienes ni idea de electronica,


----------



## zopilote (Ago 14, 2007)

Lo que tienes que hacer es descargarte el manual de servicio del modelo de tu TV aquí
Luego buscalo con este nombre 21TC647_29TC649.PDF  allí te mostrará como entrar con el control remoto en el servicio de la TV para cambiar el AFT (VCO). 
Suerte.



---------------
  zopilote


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 15, 2007)

Normalmente ese circuito no se desajusta, se trata de una patilla del sintonizador que ajusta ligeramente la frecuencia. Esta tension depende de la señal de portadora de "croma".

Por que razon dices que debes tocar eso?
Que síntomas visualizas?
cuantos años tiene la TV?
Comprobaste la tension de sintonia de 33V sea estable?


----------



## frankie4 (Ago 16, 2007)

Gracias por las respuestas. En realidad lo que pasa con el TV es que cambié el sintonizador  por uno de igual denominación TECC1980va15, pero luego de conectarlo los canales aparecen en distintas posiciones de las que debieran, y muchas veces ni siquiera en el mismo orden en el que tendrían que aparecer. En otro foro me dijeron que tenía que ajustar la bobina del AFT, pero cuando ajusté lo que supuse era dicha bobina, lo único que logré fue mejorar la recepción, pero los canales siguen mal...Quizá sólo se trate de un sintonizador de mala calidad. Qué opinan?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 17, 2007)

Si es una TV moderna digamos del 90's deveria irte a la primera, piensa que la el micro de la TV genera una tension por donde mas o menos esta la emisora y despues se autoafina con la señal de la portadora color siguiendo la emisora todo el rato, una pequeña descompensacion se traduce en una recompensacion, o sea la TV sigue la emisora.


Resintonizaste la TV, como te comente el micro solo ajusta a groso modo, si se da la casualidad que esta fuera de margen ese intenta pillar lo que puede y donde llegue con el ajuste fino automatico.



Muchas TV cuando sintonizan desconectan el AFT para que el micro pueda hacer buena punteria.


----------



## frankie4 (Ago 17, 2007)

Gracias por la respuesta. De todas formas quisiera comentarte que los canales más bajos son los más afectados por este "desorden". Por ejemplo el canal 13 me aparece como 20 y así otros tantos casos. Lo que no tengo claro son los 33V que debería registrar. Cuando medí tensiones el valor más alto que obtuve fue de 17-18V. Si realmente el problema el problema fuera una baja tensión, sería esto culpa del sintonizador o qué es lo que debería chequear? Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 17, 2007)

Se utiliza una tension de 33V standard  para polalizar el varicap y suele ir directamente al sintonizador.
Del transformador de alimentacion hay una tensior de unos 135V segun modelo, de a i salen los 33V de una resistencia/zener.


Casi sospecho que te pasa lo de siempre condensadores de filtrado con ESR alta, te recomendaria antes de calentarte mucho la cabeza cambies los 6-7 condensadores del secundario  de la fuente de alimentacion.
O sea sigues los bobinados y despues del diodo rectificador encontraras un cpndensador electrolitico cambialos todos por condensadores de 105ºC.

Si no me equivoco si metes señal por el euro/scard te saldra ligeramente mas pequeña-
Prueba de meter un DVD.


----------

